# Apagar dados no Meteohub



## Lightning (3 Jun 2009 às 16:19)

Olá

Tenho a seguinte dúvida: como é que eu apago correctamente dados no meteohub, de maneira a que desapareçam dos gráficos e da tabela que o programa está a fazer?

Especificando melhor: tive um erro há uns dias no meteohub, precipitação com níveis errados. Dirigi-me ao menu "inspect data", seleccionei a data e hora a que tinha acontecido o erro e seleccionei também o respectivo sensor onde tinha ocorrido. Fiz delete, e essa linha onde estava o dado errado ficou com um asterisco *

Mais tarde fui ver ao gráfico e à tabela a precipitação que construí no programa, e apesar de no meteohub essa linha acusar "dado apagado" (marcada com asterisco) o erro continuou a ser acusado nos dois lados. 

Resumindo, apaguei o valor errado mas ele continuou a ser acusado no gráfico e na tabela. 

Fiz o procedimento correcto ou faltou-me algum passo para completar este processo? 

Como é que apago dados errados de maneira a que desapareçam do gráfico e da tabela permanentemente?


----------

